# Do you guys ever draw humans?



## LilMuffin65 (Jan 22, 2022)

I get that this is mainly a furry website, but do you ever draw humans every now and then?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 22, 2022)

I do, but frankly I kinda get bored with them unless it's more of a secondary thing to an art piece rather than the main focus. I'm more motivated by what I want to draw and humans... can get a bit boring, especially practicing them all the time   :V


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 22, 2022)

All the time.


----------



## unova (Jan 22, 2022)

hell yeah, idk I draw anything and everything tbh


----------



## LilMuffin65 (Jan 22, 2022)

unova said:


> hell yeah, idk I draw anything and everything tbh


Same here.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 22, 2022)

Yeah! I like to draw a whole mixture of stuff, people are good fun


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Jan 22, 2022)

LilMuffin65 said:


> I get that this is mainly a furry website, but do you ever draw humans every now and then?


joke's on you my main oc IS a human


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2022)

Not in years.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 22, 2022)

Yep. No one likes mine though so I never post them anymore.


----------



## Karviniya (Jan 22, 2022)

Of course  the anatomy (except part of legs, head) of most of furry is looks like a human
. In general, I first draw the human form, and then I redrawing it for the desired furry)


----------



## Filter (Jan 23, 2022)

Sometimes, For myself, I mostly draw furries. For real world stuff, however, I mostly draw humans. I recently drew storyboards for several work-related projects. Not a furry to be seen in any of them.


----------



## Roygbiv. (Jan 23, 2022)

I try. Since I got into drawing by doing furries, I literally cant do humans. But most of my own OCs are human... ;-;


----------



## r.a.i.n (Jan 23, 2022)

I like drawing humans with animal characteristics like ears and tails. But other than that I really I can't get motivation to draw unless It's something I really want to draw which is anthro.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 23, 2022)

LilMuffin65 said:


> I get that this is mainly a furry website, but do you ever draw humans every now and then?


Usually human like body parts placed onto anthro characters..... but I'm not sure if that counts though. If it does, then yes.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 23, 2022)

I’ve probably got a bigger cast of human characters than anthro ones - or at least more developed. So I’ve done a fair whack of drawing people.


----------



## Aethelwulf (Jan 23, 2022)

Quite often. It would be easy to say that drawing human is easier than animal, but really with perfect practice merging the two will bode the best results. i.e. Furry.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2022)

Yes, but I have also desisted making art over the last years.



Judge Spear said:


> Yep. No one likes mine though so I never post them anymore.



I am not sure I remember seeing human portraiture by you, but I am sure it's very good if it's anything like your other work.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 25, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I am not sure I remember seeing human portraiture by you, but I am sure it's very good if it's anything like your other work.



Well I've never posted any on this forum but I rarely put them up on my own spaces since they go nowhere.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 26, 2022)

Good question, dear OP!

Short answer: Not anymore!

Well, it was during the era when I was thirsty for attention. I used to draw humans--not because I loved to, but because I thought that's the only thing people care about--until I discovered that the creatures and anthro animals were a thing too!

Now I don't care drawing humans, but I can still try if whatever reasonable cause makes me. My issue is the face part, naturally, because I'm sure I'm rather getting used to body structure via training myself on drawing anthro animals--as I majorly set human bone structures as the basis--but the human face.


----------



## Feneera (Jan 26, 2022)

I usually draw furry, but I can also draw people. Recently I drew a human girl to order.


----------



## Xyra (Feb 4, 2022)

I’m so happy other people are asking these questions too cause I’m a bit stuck on drawing people so animals and fursona s have been my saving grace in maintaining any art progress at all


----------



## leopard_aruna (Feb 5, 2022)

yes!


----------



## SevernoeSi (Feb 5, 2022)

All the time! I really love people. There are my inspiration. You can find there in my FA.


 So in real life i draw portraits in watercolour


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 7, 2022)

Anyone claiming to not take inspiration from people when making any kind of character is bullshitting honestly.


----------



## JuniperW (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes! Here are some I drew the other day:








						Juniper on Instagram: “I drew some decent looking humans for the first time in 500 years  #art #digital #digitalart #oc #originalcharacter #ocartwork #megadeth…”
					

6 Likes, 0 Comments - Juniper (@juniperjuniperjuniperjuniper) on Instagram: “I drew some decent looking humans for the first time in 500 years  #art #digital #digitalart #oc…”




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Lenago (Feb 7, 2022)

Yeah i draw humans just as much as furry characters


----------



## Sm0keyxxx (Feb 13, 2022)

Sometimes
I wish I was better at drawing humanoid characters, because I like human art as much as furry, but animal faces are way easier to draw


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 13, 2022)

I don't think I've ever drawn a human just for myself. The only time I draw them is when they're mid-transformation into le anthro.


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 15, 2022)

No. There have been some anatomy-oriented sketches when I was first learning this. But when it comes to actual stuff, it's furries all the way.


----------



## sushy (Feb 15, 2022)

Yes, I do. I draw almost everything actually!


----------



## Seabear24 (Feb 15, 2022)

I think most if not all of my Oc's are human. Not really a furry artist per say but I joined the site for networking opportunities.


----------



## May_Month (Feb 20, 2022)

Sure! I have a lot of human OC's and draw human commissions, like this one ^w^


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 20, 2022)

This was the last drawing of a person I produced, in November 2020. I've practically made no illustrations since the pandemic began.


----------



## neriirazor (Feb 21, 2022)

i used to draw lots of humans, and then one day i got kinda bored with it. i still draw them from time to time, but mostly its fanart or commission work c:


----------



## Yudran (Feb 23, 2022)

I definitely should be practicing drawing more humans and anatomy: it’s a real struggle everytime I need to draw those!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Feb 26, 2022)

Sure do! Sometimes it’s fun to render human skin!


----------



## AylinCutiepie (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes :3 



Made this ref for a mutual not long ago uwu


----------

